# dumb traveler names



## plagueship (May 7, 2011)

inspired by widerstand's offhand remark in another thread...

i know i've heard so many over the years, but i can't remember that many, probably because they the people who used them were so stupid they weren't worth remembering, and also because it was years ago mostly. but nevertheless i fully expect this to be a hilarious thread.

let's see... potassium, scabs, midget, myself, night, two, purple, yyks! (pronounced "yikes")... i have this vague memory about how some of the really pc people who want to be referred to by made-up pronouns were the worst about this and would also change their names to ridiculous shit every other month...


----------



## xbocax (May 7, 2011)

i think cholos have the funniest names
lil saint
sleepy
termite
lil man
list is endless
i have a acquaintance that was known as ghandi
that was pretty ridiculous


----------



## Gudj (May 7, 2011)

plagueship said:


> i have this vague memory about how some of the really pc people who want to be referred to by made-up pronouns were the worst about this and would also change their names to ridiculous shit every other month...


I would leave the queer stuff out of this thread as it seems to me like trying to figure out onesidentity outside of a bullshit 2 gendered culture is different than a crusty kid picking up a stupid nickname.

There are folks on this site with some pretty dumb sounding names, (pony spit, the captian, and all of the rainbow kids, come to mind) but I know so many more in real life who I don't want to list.
But I "loled" when I saw that picture on LATFO of the guy named Pilgrim Bison.

I wonder how stupid people think my name is....


----------



## Diagaro (May 7, 2011)

I was refered to as superhero by a chena that fancied herself "kryptonite" 

She'll probably show up and call me a bunch of names in this thread.


----------



## Beegod Santana (May 7, 2011)

Loving you Dreamflower, Blackbird, Sunshine and BumbleBee!


----------



## plagueship (May 7, 2011)

ok, i didn't really want to open a can of worms with that. i think being queer or genderqueer is great. i just think that asking everyone around you to add words to their most basic vocabulary, whether zi/co/hir or some new word that you made up, and possibly changing this every other month, and acting like anyone who says the wrong thing (even by accident) is being fucked up and oppressing you, is kiiinda ridiculous. and yes, i am speaking from personal experience and not from hypothetical stereotypes of pc kids. i also think it is debatable to say that we live in a two-gendered culture since the attitudes and realities attached to gender and sexual identity have changed considerably since the 1950s.


----------



## littlejasonsandiego (May 9, 2011)

moonflower


----------



## Alaska (May 9, 2011)

I hate when people get named after their home-state.


----------



## bip (May 10, 2011)

i hate when people choose a nickname. its kinda just something that sticks


----------



## outskirts (May 10, 2011)

I don't have a nickname, all I have is my given name and a screen name. But hey, that works for me.


----------



## LeeevinKansas (May 10, 2011)

My username is yes after the state im from, but on the road i go by blu or blue for the literate freaks. who gives a shit what their name is theres prolly a story behind it. sometimes its not just about kids trying to sound cool i also go by forest . because the woods or a central place to my existence fuck you if you get pissy at someone having a wierd name. nothin wrong with not liking it but when you get all pissy .


----------



## Beegod Santana (May 10, 2011)

One of my biggest pet peeves is kids who call themselves "Boston" when they're actually just from eastern mass or some other state entirely. Out of the about 20 Bostons I've met, only one was actually from the city of Boston.


----------



## Nagrom (May 11, 2011)

i just go by my name, morgan. my screen name and tag is nagrom, my named spelled backwards. i had a friend who would call me nagrom because he said it sounded like a killer robot name and it just stuck.


----------



## Snipe Junkie (May 16, 2011)

met this dude and chick in willitts, ca in 05..peter pan and tinkerbell...funny thing was, peter pan had to keep reminding tinkerbell what her name was


----------



## Sc0ut (May 17, 2011)

i cant even count how many people ive met named "dirt", or "trash", or "train".


----------



## Beegod Santana (May 18, 2011)

Sc0ut said:


> i cant even count how many people ive met named "dirt", or "trash", or "train".


 
I think I've met at least 10 punk girls who call themselves "cunt" at this point. They normally have a dog in tow named either "puke" or "dumpster."


----------



## mikefwt (May 18, 2011)

ahh punk normativity


----------



## 1544c (May 19, 2011)

i've met plenty of people named Sunshine.


----------



## plagueship (May 20, 2011)

i once met someone who was legally named sunshine by her hippie mom.


----------



## bradupsthepunx (May 20, 2011)

cave tiger


----------



## outskirts (May 20, 2011)

xbocax said:


> i think cholos have the funniest names
> lil saint
> sleepy
> termite
> ...


 Yeah I've heard some crazy cholo names too! lol


----------



## RnJ (May 20, 2011)

I don't really care so much whether kids have traveler names. It's fine, mostly, I think. For me at least. What I don't like is any sort of view that one HAS to have some silly name to be taken seriously. I tag as Pilgrim Aflame these days, but will never introduce myself as that. I don't have any walls to put up. I am Quincy.


----------



## outskirts (May 20, 2011)

Yeah, my username is definately not something I go by as a name. "The outskirts" is actually this abstract concept that struck me
while reading Baca's "C-Train and Thirteen Mexicans".

I do have a nick name within a particular circle of friends, but that's where it stays, few know it, even less use it.


----------



## keg (May 21, 2011)

ghost....


----------



## bailgun (May 21, 2011)

bradupsthepunx said:


> cave tiger


 DAMMIT. i wanted to rock that one.


----------



## Tanner (May 21, 2011)

i think the worst one i ever saw, i say saw because i never met the kid just saw his tag at a hop out spot. DE-RAIL there was another one with his, but i think it was along the lines of railspike or something. ahahahahaha


----------



## Beegod Santana (May 22, 2011)

Tanner said:


> i think the worst one i ever saw, i say saw because i never met the kid just saw his tag at a hop out spot. DE-RAIL there was another one with his, but i think it was along the lines of railspike or something. ahahahahaha


 
That wasn't a kid's tag. He was riding before you where a nut stain on the seat of some porta john in the TL.


----------



## madewithpaint (May 22, 2011)

littlejasonsandiego said:


> moonflower


 
same.


----------



## Dirty Rig (May 22, 2011)

if i meet one more fucking dog or rat named "spacebag" im murdering the damn thing on spot. word is bond


----------



## plagueship (May 22, 2011)

dumb traveler dog names is its own sub genre. soo many fucking dogs out there named grainer and boxcar, etc


----------



## DirtyErik (May 23, 2011)

Beegod Santana said:


> One of my biggest pet peeves is kids who call themselves "Boston" when they're actually just from eastern mass or some other state entirely. Out of the about 20 Bostons I've met, only one was actually from the city of Boston.


 
So true man


----------



## sakiistone (May 26, 2011)

"Love Nugs". 
Hahahaa.


----------



## infekt (May 26, 2011)

I go by Stoney. Its not chosen or given, rather assumed. And it took a long time of people calling me that before I accepted it, though now I enjoy it. My grandfather and father went by the same. Its a shortened version of our last name.

My screen name "infekt" is a series of guerrilla art that really inspired me.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (May 27, 2011)

I grew up in Boston proper myself & unsure if people elsewhere do this but when you say your from Boston there is an instant follow up question as to what part. What pisses me off when I clarify exactly what neighborhood I grew up in others assume that it is some suburb outside the city. I tend to go by my own name, I would feel like a plastic pink flamingo yard ornament covered in cheezwiz if I introduced myself by my screename. Its fine if others give you a nickname or call you something but just feel wrong about trying to nickname yourself. I have been called Sully, KO, Boston Irish, but never just Boston.


----------



## thisisme (May 31, 2011)

same here. if i happen to fall into a nickname of sorts, so be it, but i would never give myself a nickname. That seems silly to me. im perfectly ok with the name my mama gave me.


----------



## rumblefumbletumbleweed (May 31, 2011)

Once met a kid named fuck, which was a hassle sometimes
Another time I met kid named jerk which he got because he was really nice
the ones i can't stand are the rainbow kids, met soooo many clouds and skys
I much prefer to go by my own name, my screen name was just a bunch of words i liked to rhyme together


----------



## JungleBoots (May 31, 2011)

i have had jungle boots for a while as a screen name on lots of different sites.... i just went by my birth name with anyone that met up with me irl... it wasnt untill i met a few friends on STP actually that people on the real started calling me jungle boots. Farmer John and his crew to be exact.

Even though i had told them several times what my real name was, whenever they refered to me to other people it was as Jungle Boots, not Jeff. And when it came to meeting the groups folks and friends they had all already heard of me as jungle boots, or i was introduced by Farmer as Jungle Boots. And it got to a point that most of these freinds i made through Farmer John and his crew knew me only as Jungle boots. I couldnt even call myself jeff, or have other people call me jeff without confusing people, or having people not know who i was in relation to john. This became very apparent at Farmer's funeral where EVERYONE knew me as jungle boots.

end story... i dont ussually tell people my real name... but instead go by Jungle Boots.
I chose the name... but it wasnt my choice to be known only by that name...

i guess im telling this story because a friend of mine recently told me my rail name was stupid
but he only said that because he had never known that jungle boots were an actual foot wear...

but #1 name that i get fucking sick of running into:
Patches

every little crusty kid and his grandmother are called patches...


----------



## sakiistone (May 31, 2011)

The rainbow kids really are just pathetic. They name themselves something cute and say it's meaningful. A nickname is supposed to be something ironic, isnt it? Like, earlier posted, calling a sweet guy 'Jerk'.
Personally I like to make up a realistic name when I get into a new state, like 'Anna' or something, but that's only cause I don't have any friends who would remember me any damn way. 
That's logic.


----------



## xbocax (May 31, 2011)

what/who are the rainbow kids? keep hearing bout em


----------



## dprogram (May 31, 2011)

Hippies.


----------



## plagueship (May 31, 2011)

i like how many of the people responding to a thread titled 'dumb names' are talking about their own names


----------



## Murf (Jun 1, 2011)

I agree with the whole "dont give yourself a nickname" thing. It never made sence. Ive been called murf since i was little , my family calls me it , and i have chosen aliases but they are mainly nicknames that i was given that never stook as wide as murf [i.e. AJAX cause i was dirty , and Fish cause im a drinker] . I saw with the cholo comment , made me think about all the ghetto names ive heard over the years. Ive met about 100 P's , G's , B's . As for travlers , the list goes on and on , heres a few off the dome that bother me.

Moo-Pockets-Wolf [cool but ive met too many]-PeeWee-Deez[nuts]-anyone named after a state or town-Turbo and Ozone [they could break dance]-Big-Bawll-Stick [or anything that sounds like a skinny reference]-Slappy [da Juggalo], B-Game, Fingers

and the ever so popular "Money"


----------



## Murf (Jun 1, 2011)

oh i forgot handsome dan , and grandpa ron!


----------



## IIIbonesIII (Jun 2, 2011)

anything spit, snot, dirt, scum, the best ive heard so far would have to be train. two identical "train" word tats on coller bone


----------



## exstinksean (Jun 2, 2011)

iv met too many "gypsy"'s...
and im in total agreement with the giving yourself a nickname thing,fucking lame!
my name is sean


----------



## spoon (Jun 11, 2011)

Tuna Boof


----------



## LostAvood (Jul 12, 2011)

I have had 4 nicknames that were given to me throughout my life and Ive never introduced myself too anyone by those names. The names were Pee-Wee (foster brother gave that to me), Clown (because of my poofy hair), The Goon (a friend of mine coined that one no idea why), and Sausage (please dont ask).


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Jul 12, 2011)

met a guy from alaska named "boobs" and some kids named "dog shit" and "dick twitch"... "mufasa" in oly(along with "simba" too) gypo (or gypsy) i met a chick named amazing and she was far from being so... everyone knows "dudeman"... met a kid named "three"...


----------



## bryanpaul (Jul 12, 2011)

"horseshit".... i've met a couple "tree"s.....oh and "free shit"


----------



## xbocax (Jul 12, 2011)

shwillyhaaa said:


> met a guy from alaska named "boobs" and some kids named "dog shit" and "dick twitch"... "mufasa" in oly(along with "simba" too) gypo (or gypsy) i met a chick named amazing and she was far from being so... everyone knows "dudeman"... met a kid named "three"...



hahaha amazing


----------



## nivoldoog (Jul 12, 2011)

Tooo many people with the same stupid names, Pixy, Stoner, Blah, Haha.... They are getting to be like name John, Jachob, Smith. I am Sonic Boom, this is not my street name, but an extention of me. The only other Sonic Boom in the world is a french composer. Was recently nicked name Captin Tom by some kids at school. That was kinda cool


----------



## wildwildwolves (Jul 18, 2011)

When I was about 14 some girl from my homestate called me "sketches" and the name kinda stuck. In various cities I've been nicknamed Quadrophenia, Bahston, and more recently, Optimus Prime.

Most interesting names I've seen recently are Jal Hordan and Matty Light. Far too many people out there named Big Red.


----------



## Nym (Jul 18, 2011)

littlejasonsandiego said:


> moonflower


i met a chick named moon unit and a couple other moon based names:
moon stone
moon child
black moon
and moon song...

no joke....old hippies have some crazy names.

on another note...ive yet to meet another Nym
ive had this stupid nickname since junior high...
ive also been called
mims, nimicools, nymcicle, nims and
n.y.m. (not yours, mine!)


----------



## wildwildwolves (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh and you can't forget "Nic Shits" and "Dr. Lister".


----------



## Nym (Jul 18, 2011)

Beegod Santana said:


> I think I've met at least 10 punk girls who call themselves "cunt" at this point. They normally have a dog in tow named either "puke" or "dumpster."


ahahaha not always true....
i have a dog named dumpster but i DONT go by cunt ahahaha
but he got his name because i pretty much found him in a dumpster


----------



## hutchie (Jul 19, 2011)

sakiistone said:


> Personally I like to make up a realistic name when I get into a new state, like 'Anna' or something, but that's only cause I don't have any friends who would remember me any damn way.
> That's logic.


 I've tried this more than once but I always forget the shit I made up, or don't answer to it quick enough to be believable. I'm the kinda guy that gets a nickname no matter where I go or who I'm with. I hate 99% of them and the ones I like don't seem to stick. As far as "stupid" road names go. They are only stupid if they don't have a story. The better the story the better the name IMO.


----------



## Margarita (Jul 19, 2011)

Eh, I don't see a reason to hate on people who choose their own nicknames. I prefer when nicknames have a history and a story, whether it be given to you or chosen yourself, but I also think that there is something to the theory of sound influencing the energy around us (think of mindfulness and mantra, like "om") so if you don't like the vibe of your given name (and there are some dumb given names!) you can pick one that is preferable.

I think it's a little silly that a group of people who profess to believe in true freedom, travelling kids, pick on people for exercising their freedom to choose what they go by in life. What is more personal, and therefore at your discretion, than your own name?


----------



## bryanpaul (Jul 19, 2011)

Margarita said:


> I think it's a little silly that a group of people who profess to believe in true freedom, travelling kids, pick on people for exercising their freedom to choose what they go by in life. What is more personal, and therefore at your discretion, than your own name?


i dont want to live in a society where it is frowned upon to poke a little fun at someones chosen name like "dumpster nugget" ......it must be nice to be known as a delicious intoxicating beverage as opposed to "puke"


----------



## hutchie (Jul 19, 2011)

Margarita said:


> I think it's a little silly that a group of people who profess to believe in true freedom, travelling kids, pick on people for exercising their freedom to choose what they go by in life. What is more personal, and therefore at your discretion, than your own name?



Well, thats the funny thing about "real" freedom. It allows you to name yourself AND have an opinion about someone elses name. You got a point but if someone chooses a name that doesn't suit them it isn't going to play out for them. I mean most of the time people don't have an accurate grip on their identity... A gal once asked me to describe myself in three words, I chose "very well hung." She followed with "What a douche."


----------



## DaisyDoom (Jul 19, 2011)

I've never met anyone named Haha except my sisters exboyfriend and hes not even a traveler kid....where does it come from? He was a weird dude lol. I would never imagine it being a popular thing.


----------



## Margarita (Jul 19, 2011)

> Well, thats the funny thing about "real" freedom. It allows you to name yourself AND have an opinion about someone elses name. You got a point but if someone chooses a name that doesn't suit them it isn't going to play out for them.



Of course you can have an opinion about someone else's name.. it's pretty much impossible not to.  I was talking about the generalisation "it's stupid to give yourself a nickname", which they are also entitled to. Kinda wanted to put it out there so people reading the thread realized that not everyone thought it was dumb. Even among those who claim to be accepting and open, there can be a lot of social pressure. Like if you.. -gasp- mention that you went to Starbucks the other day, you have to somehow justify it, by explaining that your coffee grounds got stolen with the rest of your gear the day before, or something? Can't you just say you had a couple bucks you were willing to drop on overpriced coffee? Can't you pick your own name without people calling you a dumbass for nicknaming yourself?

Now, I prefer nicknames given to people, because they are usually more accurate, at least in describing the person's exterior self and actions. People see themselves differently than they see others. So a name they pick might be meaningful to them and no one else. Or it could be completely wrong for them, in which case, someone should give them a real moniker.


----------



## hutchie (Jul 19, 2011)

OHk. Now I follow. True that. I've never been to a Starbucks but I'll spend stamps on a fuckin Ben and Jerrys. I'm fat. I get what you are driving at though. Splitting hairs about principles makes one miss the entire point. I guess sorta similar to what happens with religion.


----------



## MrD (Jul 20, 2011)

bryanpaul said:


> "horseshit"....


Yea, its kinda hard to forget a guy with "horse shit" tattoo'd across his face....


----------



## Cardboard (Jul 20, 2011)

One of my favorites was this guy I met in NOLA; and later in Pensacola, who went by "Nope". he always explained it as "Nope, as in, 'you gonna tell me your real name, boy?!' "


----------



## Cardboard (Jul 20, 2011)

Cant bring myself to read through this whole thread, but in case no one has mentioned schwilly, one of the most generic over used crap names I have heard for years.
I always introduce myself as Kyle. I use the SN Cardboard because a lot of people know me that way, a nickname I have had for almost 7 years, kind of started as a joke (about me being homeless), but stuck. I am also known to some people as "eyebrow" since I have the word Eyebrow tattooed on my eyebrow (how many times can I say eyebrow in one sentence..?)


----------



## drunken marauder (Jul 20, 2011)

LeeevinKansas said:


> My username is yes after the state im from, but on the road i go by blu or blue for the literate freaks. who gives a shit what their name is theres prolly a story behind it. sometimes its not just about kids trying to sound cool i also go by forest . because the woods or a central place to my existence fuck you if you get pissy at someone having a wierd name. nothin wrong with not liking it but when you get all pissy .


 
Ay were we in OB together last year... There was a kid there named Forrest used to loan me money in the moanin if I had the shakes to bad to get up and grind.... Bad ass kid he was....


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Jul 20, 2011)

only one nickname has ever been given to me... i guess im kinda un-nickname-able in a sense. but i used to go to this kids house all the time and his biker dad called me "free spirit". i prefer my real name, jessica. it fits i dunno.


----------



## drunken marauder (Jul 20, 2011)

I've gone by some pretty silly shit but thats the whole fun of it.... but I mean seriously my given names Mike... Every 3rd person I meets named Mike.... just kinda gets boring.. Capn Coon Cock, or Land Pirate would be some of the better uns...


----------



## crazy john (Jul 22, 2011)

crazy john... o wait, i mean thats the coolest name ever


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Jul 28, 2011)

lol!


----------



## Breanna951 (Jul 28, 2011)

Dirt, potatoe, cheesy, snake, execution, blast..


----------



## Cardboard (Jul 28, 2011)

wow, how ambitious. I would think that all the effort you spend harassing people on the internet could really be better spent getting a fucking life. Starbucks squatter, ha.


----------



## bryanpaul (Jul 28, 2011)

^ juat fucked up my morning.............. ....yall's stoopit...........


----------



## crazy john (Jul 28, 2011)

yummmm. waffles.....


----------



## GutterGrayse (Jul 28, 2011)

Mississippi, Shitdang, Popsci


----------



## crazy john (Jul 28, 2011)

awwwwwwww, whyd you take down the blue waffles!!! nothin like some crust chick porn hahaahaha jkjk i love ya crusty girls


----------



## hobogestapo (Aug 3, 2011)

opossum fingers rarr!


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Aug 3, 2011)

B, is what ppl tend to call me. easy enuf, sounds fine to me and is simple. ive met way too many trees, and sky rainbow names.


----------



## SquatinSteve (Aug 3, 2011)

Shoeshine, Black Izzo, Professor X, Laps Man T. Then their was meth mouth who I ran into a couple times outside of Colorado Springs, I think they found him dead but don't much know-- prob from meth.


----------



## CooperBoo (Aug 3, 2011)

Some kids tried stick the name "stilts" on me during a night of heavy drinking. (cause i'm 7 feet tall) But became incoherent to my own name later that night.


----------



## L.C. (Aug 4, 2011)

Try Lawnchair. I got the name in highschool from a kid named meatball. I hated the name then I just accepted it.


----------



## KnottyGrrl (Aug 4, 2011)

i fucking love this entire thread!


----------



## happyearthhomes (Aug 4, 2011)

nicknames are often givin and some are unwanted. but can be owned if u start referring to yourself that way it can take away the power of a hurtfull one. as a gypsies kid i moved alot and recieved many nicknames at home i was called bully or little bull cause i have an ethnic name that liberally translated in latin as son of the bulls hearts blood which was also my dads name. elvis,for my hair in the 80s and my mom made me wear three peice corderoy suits. as a child i was called professor bugs at one school. duff at another one. captain smash in highschool football cause i smashed ppl. ogre as a nickname at another highschool cause i was much bigger and hairier than everyone else. as a gypsies kid i moved alot and had the opportunity to reinvent myself at each new place. so i would have to introduce myself to the new schoolmates each time. and i tried on many variations of my given name. since i was like 17 i have went by joe. and have always been referred to as big joe or some of my black friends call me jojo or jojodancer. their choice i dont dance maybe lumber around but not dance. now my wife calls me asshole but thats a term of endearment i call her bitch or mighty mouse. whenever i travelled ppl called me chicago jo or daego jo cuase i have a italian accent and i say chicago is where i am from but some of those nicknames where unwanted and i owned em cuase that made it easier to fit in at new places. their is always some asshole that thinks they have the right to call you what they want and they always have a couple of hangers on that suck their asses and act like their geniuses cause they can callout someones differences by a name or label you with a term of derision but i always drew strength from the names as elvis i took pride in my appearance as the professor i got good grades captain smash smashed qbs ogre kicked ppls asses. but none of those names did i ever take to heart or refer to myself as. i always thought of myself as my given name and i never gave anyone else a nickname i have met many strange ones my best friend goes by the weasel my roommate goes by dirty chavez my other bestfriend goes by chicken man they all owned their nicknames and were given them a nickname should be given or earned not invented because your name is _____ and you dont like it at least as an adult for a kid thats fine i dont think you truly know who you are until your like 25 and even thats kinda early for most dam i always type alot i never mean to but the words just spill out sorry for the extended ranting


----------



## madewithpaint (Aug 25, 2011)

my nickname is basically my real name as far as i'm concerned.
everyone in my family has called me mouse since i was born.


----------



## bryanpaul (Aug 25, 2011)

CooperBoo said:


> Some kids tried stick the name "stilts" on me during a night of heavy drinking. (cause i'm 7 feet tall) But became incoherent to my own name later that night.


ha... reminded me of a kid.. "too tall"... i've met around a few times...the name is befitting


----------



## lostboy (Aug 26, 2011)

pixie... no last name, even says it on his ID


----------



## beev (Aug 26, 2011)

buttfuckingspange and hes got a stick n poke so evrybody knows ha ha good guy tho


----------



## Danimal (Aug 26, 2011)

The Situation,Air Break,Lock Jaw,Laser Face,The Edge,Face Ripper


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Aug 26, 2011)

Sissy stick.. This girl always used straws.


----------



## mAlice (Aug 26, 2011)

Horse Shit... and it was tattooed across his face. The cover did match the contents with that one.


----------



## Strider (May 23, 2014)

I once knew a crust dude called Disgustin' Justin


----------



## rusty (May 26, 2014)

dont know if they're listed but top two ive met this year; piss and fuzzy nuts


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (May 26, 2014)

My current nick name is jesus john lennon manson or just jesus manson. Cuz I'm all shaggy. But I had(have) a few others like potter (like harry potter). Mario when I was rockin the blue bibs and a red sweatshirt. I've probly had a few others.


----------



## Leetch (Mar 25, 2015)

I know a kid named Jesus Crust. That one has to be the dumbest one I know. My actual favorite is Ponder Underbridge. Can't get enough of that dumb name.


----------



## Persistence (Oct 27, 2015)

Drunken Smiles


----------



## RexanTexan (Oct 27, 2015)

Don't generally remember too many , but in the summer of 09' I hitchhiked the PCH and met Richard aka "The world's first ex musician" , "Desi-MotherFucking-Ray" and some kid named "Wheels" who was in a wheelchair that had rollerblade wheels as replacement for the 2 stock ones issued in said chair , which I thought was pretty cool.... And some dude named "Dog-Balls" who said he used to skate with the greats in the 80's.... They have a movie called Lords of the Dogtown and he claimed he skated with em all.... Anyhow all above mentioned people were in or around Santa Cruz and Monterey Bay area the summer of 09', if you met or know any of em please PM me ..... Thx for the read , sweet thread as well original OP.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Oct 27, 2015)

Redrum, speed nigger, germeye jonson, trick or treat, manastash Mitch, swine, toothache, renegade, Robby zombert, show me the way, giggles, nudgent nuggets, X, corporal pickles, burnt ramen, nick at night, butterfingers, fuckles.

Most were dykes.
//
Not.. I just had fun firing off all the names I could imagine at random. And I don't use dyke derogatorily / not a homophobe.


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 6, 2015)

Beegod Santana said:


> I think I've met at least 10 punk girls who call themselves "cunt" at this point. They normally have a dog in tow named either "puke" or "dumpster."





Beegod Santana said:


> I think I've met at least 10 punk girls who call themselves "cunt" at this point. They normally have a dog in tow named either "puke" or "dumpster."



God, that is terrible. Why would you do something like that to your dog....


----------



## landpirate (Jan 30, 2016)

moved to people and cultures


----------



## Phoenix (Feb 25, 2016)

I go by Phoenix in a lot of my social circles, which is why I made it my screen name. Although when asked why people call me that I've been asked if I'm from there. I'm not, although I did live in Tempe for a minute. lol, I haven't started travelin yet, but I'm probably just going to go by it regardless because I'm so used to being called it  It's grown on me and I wouldn't want another nickname. Lol, it'd be weird to me.


----------



## SophiaII (Mar 7, 2016)

Nick names are a special breed... I've been called Texas, Chad, Bean, Casper, and a few other things in Seriousness, not just in a mocking way. I've gone by Sophia for about forever (six years now?). Other people love my legal name, but that's just not who I want to be. I've considered doing a legal name change. 

I hate names that you just don't want to say in front of others. "cunt", "fuck". Or hippie names on people who have no chill...

Beat nickname ever was Planet and his dog Dog. RIP


----------



## Strider (Oct 11, 2016)

Big Crumb, Titty-pit, Disgustin' Justin, Lunchbox, Dilly-the-Skid... All of which are names of some of my friends (Big Crumb doesn't go by it, but some people call him that)... A million fucking Irish's, Squid, Mowgli, Mango..


----------



## crow (Dec 7, 2016)

my s/n is actually my last name. ppl usually assume it's a trail name.

for nicknames, i've met a lot of Bostons, Hatchets, Starchilds, and Gypsys


i'verun into several birds too..

eagle, raven, sparrow, crow, hawk, blackbird, byrd, seagull, and owl
.
a cool one was wyndkyn.. like..related to the wind.

and theres a tampa bay tramp calls himself Wonka, like.. willy wonka and the chocolate factory 
lol


----------



## Ramtide (Dec 8, 2016)

Always felt road names in general are just stupid period. Friends used to call me Whiskey Nate (how many Whiskey Somethings exist I dont even wanna know). It was meant to be ironic, much akin to heroin Bob, because when they met me, I didn't drink very much. 

Oh, if they could see me now.

Fucking normies


----------



## Jone (Dec 8, 2016)

Onion. I knew 2. Usnea. Nettles.


----------



## Mankini (Dec 8, 2016)

Pepper, Pippi, Skittles.


----------



## rusty (Dec 10, 2016)

rusty said:


> dont know if they're listed but top two ive met this year; piss(RIP)and fuzzy nuts


----------



## todd (Dec 10, 2016)

pillow foot and pee wee.


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Dec 12, 2016)

plagueship said:


> i have this vague memory about how some of the really pc people who want to be referred to by made-up pronouns were the worst about this and would also change their names to ridiculous shit every other month...



Made-up pronouns? Ok, define non-made up pronouns. Last I checked, we made all this shit up so how can you say something else was made up? People in other culture have way more genders than just our limited 2. Gender is a social construct and all this shit's made up. When you bash people's identities you support racism, colonialism, and capitalism.​


----------



## Renegade (Dec 26, 2016)

Stinky.. lolol


----------



## rooster831 (Jan 15, 2017)

Strider said:


> Big Crumb, Titty-pit, Disgustin' Justin, Lunchbox, Dilly-the-Skid... All of which are names of some of my friends (Big Crumb doesn't go by it, but some people call him that)... A million fucking Irish's, Squid, Mowgli, Mango..



haha i know titty-pits kid's crazy


----------



## Renegade (Jan 16, 2017)

rooster831 said:


> haha i know titty-pits kid's crazy



Thats the most epic name ever.


----------



## Billy Cougar White (Jan 16, 2017)

I let a couple people crash on my couch recently. Including a girl named "poochie"


----------



## rooster831 (Jan 16, 2017)

Renegade said:


> Thats the most epic name ever.



ya know how he got the name?

he gotta tat of a stick figure with huge tits in his armpit


----------



## Renegade (Jan 16, 2017)

rooster831 said:


> ya know how he got the name?
> 
> he gotta tat of a stick figure with huge tits in his armpit



Haha! Im in the publix bathroom stall everyone thinks im crazy now when i read that i busted out laughing..sounds like an amazing dude.. he beat my tattoo idea of getting a unicorn tattooed on my ass cheek..


----------



## rooster831 (Jan 16, 2017)

Renegade said:


> Haha! Im in the publix bathroom stall everyone thinks im crazy now when i read that i busted out laughing..sounds like an amazing dude.. he beat my tattoo idea of getting a unicorn tattooed on my ass cheek..



haha! funny shit

i don't have tats but if i did i was thinking of getting knuckle tats that say "nuck tats"


----------



## Runaway Ruby Blue (Jan 20, 2017)

I've met this awesome girl named Pigeon Pie and a guy named Phantom.


----------



## fig (Dec 11, 2017)

Just had some kids at the house a few weeks ago, Skippy and Spam, with their dog Chicken. Total sweethearts, blew out while I was at work one day.

Most ridiculous traveler name I've heard is definitely Jeff. Maybe Erica.


----------



## Weminuche (Dec 11, 2017)

outskirts said:


> Yeah, my username is definately not something I go by as a name. "The outskirts" is actually this abstract concept that struck me
> while reading Baca's "C-Train and Thirteen Mexicans".
> 
> I do have a nick name within a particular circle of friends, but that's where it stays, few know it, even less use it.



Common man ya know I can't be all the time buying these books yall recommend.


----------



## outskirts (Dec 12, 2017)

Weminuche said:


> Common man ya know I can't be all the time buying these books yall recommend.


It is a good book, unfortunately both copies I've bought were stolen from me. I guess it's just that good.


----------



## MikeGonett7739 (Dec 21, 2017)

Persistence said:


> Drunken Smiles


Hey thats me asshole


----------



## Dameon (Dec 22, 2017)

Ball Pollen.


----------



## starkley (Nov 10, 2018)

Sunflower,spoons,rainbow moon,twiggy,stoney,any animal name(badger,bear,goose,fox) people who try to have an indian sounding name (tawasi,red feather) peaches,piney,fin,any names after gemstones (jasper,amythest,opal)


----------



## roughdraft (Nov 10, 2018)

my favorite name that i can recall was probably Talon

least, Shitty, like wtf man


----------



## IDoRails69 (May 26, 2019)

RnJ said:


> I don't really care so much whether kids have traveler names. It's fine, mostly, I think. For me at least. What I don't like is any sort of view that one HAS to have some silly name to be taken seriously. I tag as Pilgrim Aflame these days, but will never introduce myself as that. I don't have any walls to put up. I am Quincy.


How do you get a tag???


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (May 26, 2019)

"Dirtcicle"


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (May 26, 2019)

IDoRails69 said:


> How do you get a tag???



????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## IDoRails69 (May 26, 2019)

Nym said:


> i met a chick named moon unit and a couple other moon based names:
> moon stone
> moon child
> black moon
> ...


DUUUUUUUUUUUUDE!!!! I doubt your name has anything to do with this movie, but it totally reminded me of this sick ass cartoon that I seen when I was a tot! It's called Little Nemo: Adventures in Slumberland and yo.. that shit is WIIICKED!! What made a connection to this thread on this forum is that in the movie he gets a ride on a train from the conductor who's like.. King of Slumberland and I used to love this movie. It was So good too cus it got all dark and twisty and got you all worried and shit. But anyway. Just HAD to share that. Also cus your avatar is anime


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (May 26, 2019)

"Boz Wrong Way"


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (May 26, 2019)

" @Doobie_D " No offense Doobie D!!!


----------



## IDoRails69 (May 26, 2019)

Met a guy in Grand Junction with long dirty dreads who rode a longboard and wore a dress called Princess. One of the coolest mofos I ever met. Introduced me to his crew and we drank beer and spanged on main St til the cops kicked us off for being "unruly." These peeps were so good at the spanged they had everybody laughing. Just not the cops. Lol my favorite spange they used was (guy walking and eating ice cream) "Can you spare a scoop for a solid poop sir? I haven't had a solid poop in days!" Lmao they were wild. I don't remember any of the other names except for Breakfast. They were some originals for sure. I think one dude's name was Alex...


----------



## Doobie_D (May 26, 2019)

Brodiesel710 said:


> " @Doobie_D " No offense Doobie D!!!



Oh..none taken..im not a fan of the name either..id long ago thought of switching to "the slack action hero" but nobody gave me that name..


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (May 26, 2019)

Doobie_D said:


> Oh..none taken..im not a fan of the name either..id long ago thought of switching to "the slack action hero" but nobody gave me that name..



THE SLACK ACTION HERO!! Holy fuck.

It's never too late.


----------



## Doobie_D (May 26, 2019)

Im probably gonna..


----------



## Minky (May 28, 2019)

Cave tiger cub


----------



## Oldetimeydirtyclownboy (Aug 20, 2019)

Nym said:


> i met a chick named moon unit and a couple other moon based names:
> moon stone
> moon child
> black moon
> ...


There was this one kid with a moon tattooed on one side of his face we called moon baby and he comes back with an anchor tatted on the other side so we all started calling him “sailor moon”


----------



## Groundscore (Aug 24, 2019)

For whatever reason I always seem to find a lot of lost stuff, and am constantly picking things up from the ground that are of value (coins, cash, jewelry, tools, etc.) When I found $200 in cash on the ground, right after finding $40 in cash on the ground, some friends started calling me "Ground Score" and it just sort of stuck.


----------



## Cheese (Aug 29, 2019)

Not dumb just some of the names I'm close with:
I call my friend Jerm
Bob with an R
Talisen (my nephew's real bc name)
Helios (my nephew's real bc name. God damn fucking hippies)
Grackle
Sticks
Leafy (my brother)
Sketch (least sketchy dude possible)
Dingo (my long lost love)

For probably 3 years, long before my wandering, I had this girl who called me handspaghetti.

(The van's name is Cheese)


----------



## Oddman (Jan 13, 2020)

Always wished a nickname would stick for me. Maybe someday yet. I sorta-kinda made up a nickname for myself but it felt weird asking people to call me that, and it never went far. Funny enough, the one person who uses it for me is a guy called Stick. He apparently has a friend called Donut.

My partner met a kid named LSD Face. He had "LSD" tattooed on his face. Face tats: good way to make your nickname easy to remember (see: Horseshit). Someone told me about a friend of theirs named Birdhead.

Seems like a lot of old-time hoboes were Something-or-other Blackie. I found an old tag from Iowa Blackie once and actually managed to find him online and send him a postcard. He was white. Anyone know why so many white hoboes were called Blackie?

Edit just to mention: my screenname is an idea for a screenname that amused me over 10 years ago. No one's ever called me that in real life.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Jan 13, 2020)

"Beer Change" and "Mad Whack"


----------



## WyldLyfe (Jan 16, 2020)

Gave some home bum the nick name ... "Nocturnal Scull/skull" because he was always out walking about at night but never much at day "Nocturnal" and could scull alcohol (drink it really fast) like crazy. People still call him that.


----------



## zenchop (Feb 11, 2020)

used to run with a kid named "might've been" cause he "might/ve been" your kid so you shouldn't judge him for being crusty. I was called porkchop for years then got the zenchop nickname in rehab cause i was all into the Tao and meditating and stuff.


----------



## The Thirteenth Orphan (Jul 12, 2020)

"Thrust Funder"

The name is clever and the kid was a a likeable idiot. He owned the fact that he came from a privileged background and that being enabled all the time is likely what had made him a dead beat. Apparently his parents got him out of a public sex misdemeanor, hence the nickname. Last time I saw him he was in tears from failing to chase a pill down a drain.


----------

